# Liquid Armour



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

Reading good article on this , how much is it ?
Is it worth doing ?
:mrgreen:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try the new Sonax Hybrid NPT


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, if it can stop bullets it'll sure as hell stop stone chips!! :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10569761


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Steve CFC said:


> Reading good article on this , how much is it ?
> Is it worth doing ?
> :mrgreen:


What article on what exactly - so few posts for a random topic - are you selling it ? :?


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

Liquid Armour , clue is in the title of the thread.
No , not selling it , I read an article on RAC website about it , 5 year protection , keeps car looking gleaming , by all accounts.
I only asked if anyone had used it / knew if any good , ok ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Apart from the anti-stab Kevlar/liquid material and something that coats smartphone screens I've not heard of this before.

Do you have a link to the review you read or where it's sold? Might help those who don't know about it (like me)


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

I've tried to google and dig bit deeper but doesn't seem a lot of info around for it , apart from the link here I read ..
http://www.santanderconsumer.co.uk/wp-c ... y-2012.pdf
sorry for being a bit vague on it , also looking at any other alternative people may highly recommend ..


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Steve CFC said:


> I've tried to google and dig bit deeper but doesn't seem a lot of info around for it , apart from the link here I read ..
> http://www.santanderconsumer.co.uk/wp-c ... y-2012.pdf
> sorry for being a bit vague on it , also looking at any other alternative people may highly recommend ..


Well the website mentioned on your link http://www.raccarcare.co.uk/ doesnt work :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So this is a service just offered by the RAC, not available to buy by Joe Public over the counter? Sounds fiddly and complicated.

And from reading the blurb about it having to be applied to clean, bare top-coat - it sounds just like Gtechniq Exo or C1, which is a polymer coating which bonds to the topcoat like Liquid Armour and itself is derived from coating planes and boats, etc. I'd guess chemically they're virtually the same. And most professional details around the country can apply Gtechniq exterior and interior products.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Steve CFC said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to google and dig bit deeper but doesn't seem a lot of info around for it , apart from the link here I read ..
> ...


just opened it , works fine for me ..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope, the link on the pdf leaflet 'www.raccarcare.co.uk' doesn't work for me - just comes up with a page with a 'names.co.uk - a namesco brand' logo on it.

Even doing a Google search for 'RAC Care Care' brings up nothing other than your typical RAC rescue sites - I'd avoid like the plague.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

think I will , happy with Mer . 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Try a coat of Gtechniq C2v3 sealer over the top of your Mer polish/wax - it'll protect your finish really well.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

cheers , i'll give it a go .. Halfords sell it ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope - you'd have to order it over the web.

Lots of detailing suppliers sell it, so a quick search will find one.

I normally use someone like http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gtechniq- ... 0bddcdf184

Only £7+p&p but well worth it.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

cheers ! 8)


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is that C2v3 is for use on top of a wax finish as a protection coat?

Spent a fair amount of time cleaning, claybar, 2 stage polish and a top coat of carnauba wax. Does this product sit on top and make it all last a bit longer then :?:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Gtechniq say it can be used under a top coat of wax or over the wax as a sealer, which I've done.

I've just started using it after many years of using AutoGlym stuff like Silicon Resin Polish and Extra Gloss Protection and as a top coat the C2v3 is superb.
Their blurb: http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/ex ... d-crystal/


----------

